# Craftsman 1350 engine won't start



## colinxa (Jan 29, 2019)

Hi there,


I have 1350 series B&S engine (4-cycle, model number 20M114-1358-E1) 27" two-stage with electrical starter, it's been okay for several years and now it won't start.


The engine oil is changed last fall and I just replaced spark plug, it still doesn't start.


Then I noticed there's a primer and I pressed few times, the first time feel like it's been blocked, after that when I press it feels easier to pump air in, also comes with some noise like shutter open and close; then I tried to start it again, this time the engine started with very heavy smoke, the smoke color is like light grey, very thick, but when I release the electric start button the engine stopped after few rev, then no matter what I do it just doesn't start at all.

I tried with primer again, the noise of shutter open and close is not noticeable anymore.


Also tried with recoil starter, doesn't feel that heavy, with augers engaged and could see the augers were turning when press the electrical start button.




Is the engine gone or what's the next step to make it work? Thanks guys!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF colinxa

I'm sorry your post was lost in cyberspace. Doing some year end cleaning and came across some posts that were caught in the spam filter.

.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Wow … I guess these very old posts were lost ….


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

There are some from back in Jan of '18 !!!

The reason for resurrecting these old posts is hopefully they get an email and they find out they have access to the forum should they have a need in the future.

.


----------

